# Human product line from Eqyss



## sareca (Dec 12, 2007)

This stuff ain't cheap, but I gotta check it out. 

http://www.ovationhair.com/index.htm
http://www.ovationhair.com/testimonials2.htm
http://www.ovationhair.com/testimonials6.htm

If you order make sure you complete the survey. You'll get 5% off your first purchase.


----------



## adw425 (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh my goodness...It is not cheap at all...


----------



## SouthernTease (Dec 12, 2007)

$56  oh my.
Hmm... someone should try this 
and give us the run down... it won't be me.


----------



## sareca (Dec 12, 2007)

@ it won't be me.


----------



## adw425 (Dec 12, 2007)

Me either...


----------



## gorgeoushair (Dec 12, 2007)

I just saw this on their site.  I'm suprise these are higher than their equine/pet products.  Does anyone know the ingredients?  I wonder if they have similar ingredients as the Eqyss line.


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Dec 12, 2007)

WOW Thats a grip!!!
I love Eqyss products but i'll stick with the horsey product line


----------



## sareca (Dec 19, 2007)

It arrived yesterday and get this... you only use it once/week.  You apply it to your hair and scalp then leave it overnight and rinse in the morning. This 12oz bottle is gonna last a year at this rate and I don't have to remember to do it twice/day (or ruin my rollerset). 

I'll post the ingredients later.

ETA: Deionized water, glyceryl sterate, steralkonium chloride, cetearyl alcohol (derived from palm oil), PEG-40 castor oil, cetrimonuim chlorid, hydrolyzed keratin, panthenol, tocopheryl acetate, DM DM Hydantion, methylparaben, prophlparaben, tetrasodium EDTA, fragrance


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Dec 20, 2007)

sareca said:


> It arrived yesterday and get this... you only use it once/week.  You apply it to your hair and scalp then leave it overnight and rinse in the morning. This 12oz bottle is gonna last a year at this rate and I don't have to remember to do it twice/day (or ruin my rollerset).
> 
> I'll post the ingredients later.


Which product did u get?


----------



## sareca (Dec 20, 2007)

I got the Ovation Cell Therapy.  My hair grows so sloooow lately.  I'm trying to boost the rate.  I forgot to add it has a  100% money back guarantee. How many times does a growth aid give you a money back guarantee?


----------



## gymfreak336 (Dec 20, 2007)

sareca said:


> I got the Ovation Cell Therapy.  My hair grows so sloooow lately.  I'm trying to boost the rate.  I forgot to add it has a money back 100% guarantee. *How many times does a growth aid give you a money back guarantee*?



Thats it...I am sold.


----------



## sareca (Dec 20, 2007)

gymfreak336 said:


> Thats it...I am sold.



 They must believe this stuff works if they're making that kind of offer.    You have 30-45 days to try it. If you think about it, it's not that expensive. My usual growth aids cost $8/month.  That's $96/year. I don't know how long this bottle will last but I only used a quarter size for me and my hubby's scalp. Did I mention for  "intensive" treatment you use it *once/week*? You _can _use it everyday if you want, but the directions say to rinse it off your hair and scalp after 3-5 minutes. 

I already love it.  It doesn't stink (it actually as a very soft, pleasant scent) and it's a cream so it won't completely ruin your rollersets. Not only that but it's good for hair, scalp, skin and _nails _so I put whatever's left on my ends, nailbeds, and feet. 

ffrant: In short... I love it!   I just hope it works


----------



## gymfreak336 (Dec 20, 2007)

^^^^ I am going to get some and try it out. Let me know how it works for you. Only once a week too....that is what is the best part.


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Dec 20, 2007)

100% money back guarantee
I read on there that they say some people get an inch or more a month from it . I realy like Eqyss products Im trying so hard not to order this stuff, it looks so temptingoke:
Ill keep my eye on this thread ... keep us posted Sareca and Gym


----------



## tt8 (Dec 21, 2007)

sareca said:


> I got the Ovation Cell Therapy.  My hair grows so sloooow lately.  I'm trying to boost the rate.  I forgot to add it has a  100% money back guarantee. How many times does a growth aid give you a money back guarantee?



A money back guarantee and a Sareca recommendation?! Am I being punked?

 But seriously, I was thinking of doing something new to my edges cause my BT isn't doing the job like it is with the rest of my hair


----------



## sareca (Dec 21, 2007)

tt8 said:


> A money back guarantee and a Sareca recommendation?! Am I being punked?
> 
> But seriously, I was thinking of doing something new to my edges cause my BT isn't doing the job like it is with the rest of my hair





MissMadaam said:


> 100% money back guarantee
> I read on there that they say some people get an inch or more a month from it . I realy like Eqyss products Im trying so hard not to order this stuff, it looks so temptingoke:
> Ill keep my eye on this thread ... keep us posted Sareca and Gym




I'll keep ya'll posted.    So far I got the creepy crawlies bad. I used it twice this week.


----------



## tt8 (Dec 21, 2007)

I looked at the Ovation ingredients and it reminded me of the EC Scalp Therapy Revitalizer, that is used on me at the salon. I compared ingredients and they are very comparable. EC Mode uses all botanical ingredients also. I think once you reach your desired length with Ovation, it will be a good thing to use for maintenance._*The ingredients are below

http://ecmode.com/content/CN_Product_Detail.aspx?Product_Catalog_Number=37216

*_*Key Ingredients and their Benefits:*

*Vitamin E Acetate* helps moisturize scalp tissue, protects skin from oxidation. 
*Ascorbic Acid* (Vitamin C) normalizes natural exfoliation rate of scalp, promotes collagen development for healthy skin tissue, reduces inflammation. 
*EDTA *is a chelating agent that helps lift minerals. 
*Rosemary *stimulates and energizes skin. 
*Cranesbill* is a refreshing, natural cleanser. 
*Nettle* acts as an antiseptic and stimulates circulation. 
*Chamomile* helps decrease inflammation. 
*Quassia* helps rid the scalp of harmful bacteria.  
*Propylene Glycol* is a nourishing humectant and skin conditioner 
*Aloe Vera Gel* soothes and heals dry, itchy skin 
*Panthenol* penetrates the hair shaft to protect hair’s strength and moisture. 
_*
*_​


----------



## tt8 (Dec 21, 2007)

ps. they have a great hair treatment for hard water on the hair also


----------



## Rain20 (Dec 22, 2007)

The ingredients do not seem that impressive. The EC mode seems to have better ingredients. I really would like a diff growth aid.  I have trouble with sulfur and MN is hard to put b/w tracks. Well keep us posted.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Dec 22, 2007)

sareca said:


> It arrived yesterday and get this... you only use it once/week.  You apply it to your hair and scalp then leave it overnight and rinse in the morning. This 12oz bottle is gonna last a year at this rate and I don't have to remember to do it twice/day (or ruin my rollerset).
> 
> I'll post the ingredients later.
> 
> ETA: Deionized water, glyceryl sterate, steralkonium chloride, cetearyl alcohol (derived from palm oil), PEG-40 castor oil, cetrimonuim chlorid, hydrolyzed keratin, panthenol, tocopheryl acetate, DM DM Hydantion, methylparaben, prophlparaben, tetrasodium EDTA, fragrance


 
I have this product but it was originally sold as Mega-Tek Hair Rejuvenator (for humans).  I accidently ordered this back in August when I was trying to order the horse products.  

Anyway it looks like it's new and improved and under a new name.  The original website was 888growmyhair.com but if you type this in now it will bring up ovationhair.com.  The ingredients are switched around a bit and they added the money back guarantee, which is a winner

The product does smell nice and can be used on nails as well.  I haven't used it in a long time (I only used it once or twice).  I think PJism got the best of me and I went onto something else so, hmmm:scratchch I will have to give it another try.

Here are the ingredients:
Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance


----------



## sareca (Dec 27, 2007)

:update:  DH is seeing results. 

He and the kids had their hair cut the same day about a week ago. The kids hair still looks good, but DH's hair is about 1/4 of an inch long and looks terrible.   He's never into growth aids and pretty much thinks they are all snake oil but he humors me when I have a new one.  After seeing results from this one he's been reminding me that I haven't put "that stuff" on his head yet.  

As for me, I haven't noticed a thing. I just relaxed so I would be able to feel the NG coming in if it were 1/4in already.


----------



## sareca (Dec 27, 2007)

Jetblackhair said:


> I have this product but it was originally sold as *Mega-Tek Hair Rejuvenator (for humans).*  I accidently ordered this back in August when I was trying to order the horse products.
> 
> Anyway it looks like it's new and improved and under a new name.  The original website was 888growmyhair.com but if you type this in now it will bring up ovationhair.com.  The ingredients are switched around a bit and they added the money back guarantee, which is a winner
> 
> ...



Wow I totally missed that! How much did the original one cost?


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Dec 28, 2007)

sareca said:


> :update: DH is seeing results.
> 
> He and the kids had their hair cut the same day about a week ago. The kids hair still looks good, but DH's hair is about 1/4 of an inch long and looks terrible.  He's never into growth aids and pretty much thinks they are all snake oil but he humors me when I have a new one. After seeing results from this one he's been reminding me that I haven't put "that stuff" on his head yet.
> 
> As for me, I haven't noticed a thing. I just relaxed so I would be able to feel the NG coming in if it were 1/4in already.


WoW a 1/4 of an inch in a week
That funny how he's remindin u about "the stuff"

Are u sure u are getting anything yet? Maybe since ur texlaxed its harder to tell.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Dec 28, 2007)

sareca said:


> Wow I totally missed that! How much did the original one cost?


 
I received two 16oz bottles for about $86.00.  It was a package deal. 

The label is purple and it says, Mega-Tek/ Hair Rejuvenator/ Longer, Thicker, Fuller Hair/ Dramatically Reduces Breakage/Grows Faster and Stronger Guaranteed.

Hey I just noticed it said Guaranteed.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Dec 28, 2007)

sareca said:


> :update: DH is seeing results.
> 
> He and the kids had their hair cut the same day about a week ago. The kids hair still looks good, but DH's hair is about 1/4 of an inch long and looks terrible.  He's never into growth aids and pretty much thinks they are all snake oil but he humors me when I have a new one. After seeing results from this one he's been reminding me that I haven't put "that stuff" on his head yet.
> 
> As for me, I haven't noticed a thing. I just relaxed so I would be able to feel the NG coming in if it were 1/4in already.


 
That's great news your DH is seeing results.  Your results are probably on the way.

Doesn't the conditioner smell good though?


----------



## Jetblackhair (Dec 28, 2007)

b u m p i n g


----------



## sareca (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a tiny bit over 1/4 inch. Finally!  I relaxed on the 20th. Tomorrow will be 2 weeks so that's not too much more than my regular growth rate, but I'm pressing on.


----------



## sareca (Jan 14, 2008)

It's been 3 weeks and I don't see that much of a difference. I might be a teeny bit more, but certainly not any where close to an inch/month.  I've been using it once/week overnight per the instructions. I'm gonna switch to daily and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jan 14, 2008)

sareca said:


> It's been 3 weeks and I don't see that much of a difference. I might be a teeny bit more, but certainly not any where close to an inch/month.  I've been using it once/week overnight per the instructions. I'm gonna switch to daily and see if that makes any difference.


Thanx keep us posted!!!


----------



## sareca (Jan 17, 2008)

It probably shouldn't make _that_ big of a difference, but I've kinda been using it wrong. It said use on moist hair after shampoo'g. I was using it on dry hair. :blush3:  My bad. 

I'm using it daily now, so days when I haven't oil rinsed I wet my hair with Eqyss first.


----------



## cicilypayne (Jan 17, 2008)

Great keep us posted/


----------



## sareca (Jan 27, 2008)

I can't tell.


----------



## esoterica (Jan 27, 2008)

I found the link to the Mega-Tek Rebuilder.
https://www.shop.888growmyhair.com/displayProductDocument.hg?productId=1
It was 2 for the price of 1 but is now out of stock.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jan 27, 2008)

esoterica said:


> I found the link to the Mega-Tek Rebuilder.
> https://www.shop.888growmyhair.com/displayProductDocument.hg?productId=1
> It was 2 for the price of 1 but is now out of stock.


 
Yes, this is the one I originally bought before they changed the name to Ovation Cell Therapy.


----------



## sareca (Jan 31, 2008)

Today is exactly 6 weeks and I still can't tell. At my normal growth rate I'd have an inch at 8 weeks so I should be seeing _something _even if this stuff isn't working. 

My hair looks longer than half an inch. It actually looks like it might be an inch longer. I'm scheduled to take a length shot mid-feb (in 2 weeks).  My last length shot was Nov so we should be able to tell if I got "extra" growth.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 31, 2008)

sareca said:


> I can't tell.


 
Since you're texturized, it makes it hard to tell, but - there DOES seem to be a line of demarcation where the curls are tighter - but then, that might just be those highbeams coming off of your hair. 

And    I'm about to spend 70 bucks at lotioncrafter messing around with you Sareca - I am NOT buying a growth aid. NOT.


----------



## sareca (Jan 31, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> Since you're texturized, it makes it hard to tell, but - there DOES seem to be a line of demarcation where the curls are tighter - but then, that might just be those highbeams coming off of your hair.



lol @ highbeams.  

I see that line too. There's a slight texturize difference and a slight color difference but that would be nuts. That line is an inch w/o stretching which would mean at least 1.5 inches stretched.  There's just no way. It'd only been a month.  

I'll take more pics maybe with natural light...if I get home from work in time. 



nappywomyn said:


> And    I'm about to spend 70 bucks at lotioncrafter messing around with you Sareca - I am NOT buying a growth aid. NOT.



Girl, who you kiddin'? You know you brought that stuff already!


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 31, 2008)

sareca said:


> lol @ highbeams.
> 
> I see that line too. There's a slight texturize difference and a slight color difference but that would be nuts. That line is an inch w/o stretching which would mean at least 1.5 inches stretched. There's just no way. It'd only been a month.
> 
> I'll take more pics maybe with natural light...if I get home from work in time.


 
 

If you get home, and that IS 1.5 inches in FOUR WEEKS - Hrrrm, I haven't actually PLACED the order at LC just yet............ shooooooot. *slides her card back in her pocket*


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Feb 1, 2008)

just peekin in to check up on the results and make note that ur taking length shots mid feb before buying more Eqyss products.


----------



## sareca (Feb 1, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> If you get home, and that IS 1.5 inches in FOUR WEEKS - Hrrrm, I haven't actually PLACED the order at LC just yet............ shooooooot. *slides her card back in her pocket*



I didn't get home during day light hours (last night or tonight), but I did take more pics (last night and tonight).  They all look the same... just like the one I posted. I can't tell, but the length shots will.  I'll take them around valentine's day.


----------



## MissMusic (Feb 1, 2008)

Sareca, I tried to PM you but your box is full, so I thought I'd ask you this through this thread.  Ladies this is totally off topic.  I have 400 grams of Jamila Henna.  I am going to follow Kiesha8185's recipe (from her fotki) for my first Henna application. My question is how much powder do you think I should use? My hair is a little past APL length, any suggestions?


----------



## sareca (Feb 1, 2008)

MCrzyGr said:


> Sareca, I tried to PM you but your box is full, so I thought I'd ask you this through this thread.  Ladies this is totally off topic.  I have 400 grams of Jamila Henna.  I am going to follow Kiesha8185's recipe (from her fotki) for my first Henna application. My question is how much powder do you think I should use? My hair is a little past APL length, any suggestions?



I sent you a PM.


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 1, 2008)

*nod* 

I'll check you out on the 15th....


----------



## Jetblackhair (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, patiently waiting


----------



## sareca (Feb 5, 2008)

*I got impatient and blow-dried the back...
My last relaxer was Dec 20 -- 7 weeks ago* 





*This is about 7-8 weeks post (at my normal growth rate)*


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Feb 5, 2008)

Sereca you know you got some great advice but dang you're hard on a sister's wallet! LOL.  I mean first that SAA and protein relaxer stuff...off the hook.  Then the ceremide thing....sigh....had to try it so I JUST ordered it.  Now this....man I'm looking at all that NG like....I NEED THIS PRODUCT!    I'm out of control and in major need of PJ rehab...maybe I can hold off till summer...and just stick with my other methods for now....maybe


----------



## sareca (Feb 6, 2008)

*Luscious*Locked*Doc said:


> Sereca you know you got some great advice but dang you're hard on a sister's wallet! LOL.  I mean first that SAA and protein relaxer stuff...off the hook.  Then the ceremide thing....sigh....had to try it so I JUST ordered it.  Now this....man I'm looking at all that NG like....I NEED THIS PRODUCT!    I'm out of control and in major need of PJ rehab...maybe I can hold off till summer...and just stick with my other methods for now....maybe




I know, I know _*hangs head in shame*_. One month I spent $150 on NEW ingredients... not even products just ingredients but I only run up in here ' about the stuff that worked for me.    I'm still really skeptical about this one.  It looks like it really did get me 2 inches since December but that's just nuts. I let the length shots be my final determinate. I still need to prove this one to myself.  I'm still scheduled to rollerset for V-day.


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Feb 6, 2008)

WOW Sareca that alot of growth. 2 inches in 7-8 weeks compared to what u normaly get that is amazing.
Im about to order right now I wonder if the store I get my Meg Tek from locally will order it for me so I dont have to pay s/h.
Question how exactly are u using it. I read on the site that u can apply it to the scalp for maximum results.


----------



## Marcia16 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I had questions about the ovation cell Therapy, I have to admit this product sounds good. I spoke to a sales rep with DC Labs. She explained that the Ovation cell therapy is basically the same product as the Mega tek Rebuilder. The Ovation Cell has more amino acids. 

They started the human line because people asked for it & some are not comfortable using an equine product even though it states on the bottle safe for human use. I asked why the price increase, she stated there are other salon products out there with prices higher than theirs & all of their products including the Eqyss line is 100% money back guarantee to grow your hair. 

She asked me if I wanted to place an order. I explained to her how I would love to try the product but the price is a bit much. She told me to just use Mega Tek rebuilder it's the same formula with less amino acids & the price is reasonable also the Ovation is basically for people who like our Eqyss line & feel uncomfortable using the line.


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 6, 2008)

Ooooohhhh Sareca!!!I'm gonna get you!
I can't afford it right now...but next check i am def thinking about this...
EDIT:Maybe i misunderstood. How much is it again?


----------



## natieya (Feb 6, 2008)

tt8 said:


> ps. they have a great hair treatment for hard water on the hair also


 
Hmm, I have hard water. I'm always looking for something to help. Thanks for this.


----------



## sareca (Feb 6, 2008)

Marcia16 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I had questions about the ovation cell Therapy, I have to admit this product sounds good. I spoke to a sales rep with DC Labs. She explained that the Ovation cell therapy is basically the same product as the Mega tek Rebuilder. The Ovation Cell has more amino acids.
> 
> ...



I have some Mega Tek! I never used it on my scalp before.  I'll definitely give that a shot.  The ***** I talked to didn't mention that.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow, that looks like a lot of growth to me.  Does it feel like your hair is hanging longer down your back?



sareca said:


> *I got impatient and blow-dried the back...*
> *My last relaxer was Dec 20 -- 7 weeks ago*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carletta (Feb 6, 2008)

YA KNOW I GOTTA TRY THIS !!!

DANG-IT SARECA !!!!!!!!!!

HERE GOES THAT PRODUCT JUNKIE AGAIN IN ME


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Feb 6, 2008)

> *MissMadaam*
> WOW Sareca that alot of growth. 2 inches in 7-8 weeks compared to what u normaly get that is amazing.
> Im about to order right now I wonder if the store I get my Meg Tek from locally will order it for me so I dont have to pay s/h.
> Question how exactly are u using it? I read on the site that u can apply it to the scalp for maximum results


Sareca how are u using it and how often??


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Feb 6, 2008)

Marcia16 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I had questions about the ovation cell Therapy, I have to admit this product sounds good. I spoke to a sales rep with DC Labs. She explained that the Ovation cell therapy is basically the same product as the Mega tek Rebuilder. The Ovation Cell has more amino acids.
> 
> ...


wow i use mega tek too but I dont apply it to my scalp but I prob will now
that's a* huge *price difference when the only difference is more amino acidserplexed


----------



## soonergirl (Feb 6, 2008)

cmon missmadaam!!!! you are the reason I tried megatek to begin with, now this???? I must walk away.....Hey  guys do you think the price of megatek will go up a little too???? Note to self: put megatek on scalp, leave in


----------



## sareca (Feb 6, 2008)

MissMadaam said:


> Sareca how are u using it and how often??




Sorry! I've written 3 responses and each time something happens and I lose it.   Here goes number 4...

I part in my hair in six sections (from hairline to nape) exposing my scalp. I apply a generous amount of product to my scalp along the exposed line. I then part my hair into four sections from ear-to-ear making grid. I apply product to that exposed scalp. Then I do the hairline and nape straight across each. A lot ends up on my hair.   I massage my scalp spreading the product out of the grid lines onto all my scalp.  I was shooting for everyday, but I ended up with once every other day. I've only missed more than 2 days once.


----------



## sareca (Feb 6, 2008)

carletta said:


> YA KNOW I GOTTA TRY THIS !!!
> 
> DANG-IT SARECA !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HERE GOES THAT PRODUCT JUNKIE AGAIN IN ME



Sorry :blush3: Do you have any MegaTek?  Break it out!


----------



## sareca (Feb 6, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> Wow, that looks like a lot of growth to me.  Does it feel like your hair is hanging longer down your back?



It feels longer (which is rarely at 7 weeks post), but it don't feel like all that!  The NG looks disproportionate. That's why I'm still skeptical.


----------



## Marcia16 (Feb 7, 2008)

sareca said:


> *I got impatient and blow-dried the back...*
> *My last relaxer was Dec 20 -- 7 weeks ago*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sareca, you have a lot of new growth. I think i might give this a try. With a 100% money back guarantee, I have nothing to loose but a lot to gain .


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Feb 7, 2008)

> *soonergirl*
> cmon missmadaam!!!! you are the reason I tried megatek to begin with, now this???? I must walk away.....Hey guys do you think the price of megatek will go up a little too???? Note to self: put megatek on scalp, leave in


 I guess thats what I get for using the mega tek per the directions on the bottle instead of thinking outside of the box.


> *sareca*
> Sorry! I've written 3 responses and each time something happens and I lose it.  Here goes number 4...
> 
> I part in my hair in six sections (from hairline to nape) exposing my scalp. I apply a generous amount of product to my scalp along the exposed line. I then part my hair into four sections from ear-to-ear making grid. I apply product to that exposed scalp. Then I do the hairline and nape straight across each. A lot ends up on my hair.  I massage my scalp spreading the product out of the grid lines onto all my scalp. I was shooting for everyday, but I ended up with once every other day. I've only missed more than 2 days once.


aww that's ok 
Ok so ur applying it straight to the scalp every other day cool Thank U
I may try the mega tek this way since they say its the same except more amino acids in the other:scratchch


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 7, 2008)

So how much does each one cost again(the Megatek versus the new one)?


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Feb 7, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> So how much does each one cost again(the Megatek versus the new one)?


Mega Tek is $22.95 for 16oz and Ovation Cell Therapy is $56.95 for 12oz


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 7, 2008)

Hrmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. 

That looks like a LOT of NG, Sareca!!!!! 

What consistency is it? Watery or creamy?  *plotting*  

Ummmhmmmmm. I might have to check that out.....And I will for sure be getting the horse stuff, too!


----------



## sareca (Feb 7, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> Hrmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> That looks like a LOT of NG, Sareca!!!!!
> 
> ...



Creamy, but not oily.  Try megatek. I wish I'd know they were the same before.wallbash:


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Feb 7, 2008)

where can you order the megatek from?...drops head in shame... I just can't stop buying stuff for my hair...I feel like an insane woman....  Oh well I could be spending my money on a lot of other worse things....I can't think of those things right now but maybe someday...lol


----------



## DivaRox (Feb 7, 2008)

*Luscious*Locked*Doc said:


> *where can you order the megatek from?...drops head in shame... I just can't stop buying stuff for my hair...I feel like an insane woman.... Oh well I could be spending my money on a lot of other worse things....I can't think of those things right now but maybe someday...lol*


 
Aww it'll be okay. I feel your pain. OKay back to pj enabling. I just got an order in yesterday from American Livestock supply(americanlivestock.com) I also want to try their detangling  combs 

I got the mega tek rebuilder, the super detangler and the avocado mist spray. I literally have no place to put this stuff now

Thanks Marcia16 for the research


----------



## cicilypayne (Feb 7, 2008)

Waiting on Valentine Day not for Chocolates but for Sareca Update Pictures


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 8, 2008)

So you guys don't think that the amino acids would make that big of a difference between the two products?


----------



## halee_J (Feb 8, 2008)

Sareca that alot for 7 weeks!


ladybeesrch said:


> So you guys don't think that the amino acids would make that big of a difference between the two products?


 
I wonder about this too. but i guess you won't know until you try it .

I'm gonna try mega-tek


----------



## Marcia16 (Feb 8, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> So you guys don't think that the amino acids would make that big of a difference between the two products?


 
Absolutely it would, I went to the feed store yesterday & picked up some Mega Tek. As far as amino acids goes it has hydrolyzed keratin protein, marine protein & amino acids. It also has mucopolysaccharides which are used for a lot of burn victims to heal the skin quickly. 

So the Ovation cell therapy must be a hard core protein treatment which would 
definitely accelerate growth. I’m going to give Mega Tek a try & see how I like it, and then maybe move onto Ovation too see in there is really a difference. I’ll keep a close eye on Sareca . 

Here's more info referencing Mega Tek rebuilder.
http://www0.epinions.com/content_68431810180


----------



## sareca (Feb 8, 2008)

cicilypayne said:


> Waiting on Valentine Day not for Chocolates but for Sareca Update Pictures



  Me too... I'm trying to have the dates line up better. I'll be 8 weeks post next week. At my normal growth rate that would be 1 inch of NG since my last touch-up. Usually I can't see any change in length in 8 week, but this time my puff look huge. 

Oh did I mention not even half the bottle is gone and it's been almost 2 months.


----------



## sareca (Feb 10, 2008)

:update:

It's my bday so I decided to straighten it early (i'm actually about 1.5 weeks early). My last relaxer was on Dec 20 so I should let it grow another 1.5 weeks for a fair comparison, but I have all the proof I need.

Here's my normal growth rate for 2 months...




You can't even see a difference! That's typical for my hair. 


This is from Nov 07 - Feb 2008 
*the pic says Dec, but it was Thanksgiving week*





Here are a few more...











My hair DOES NOT show a length change in 2 months (see first pic).  Not by itself.  Heck, it barely shows a change after 4 months!

*I'm sold. :reddancer:  

*Oh and I used MegaTek on my scalp yesterday and it doesn't 
feel the same as Ovation. It has a different consistency. Ovation is 
fluffier and curdles like spoiled milk when it comes in contact with
other conditioners or gel.  MegaTek doesn't do that. It acts
like a regular conditioner.  Just FYI.

ETA: I trimmed an inch and my hair is still longer than Dec. Remember I was only using it once/week the first month. I wish I'd been using it every day or every other day this whole time.


----------



## nichelle02 (Feb 10, 2008)

That's really impressive... and tempting. I've been looking at that line for a few weeks but haven't taken the plunge. sareca, are you using only the cell therapy or are you using the creme rinse, etc too?

 I am working on being strong and not immediately making this purchase. Patience, patience, patience...


----------



## Marcia16 (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow Sareca,

I am also SOLD. Your hair looks thicker & longer :wow:. You'll be past BSL in no time. Are you applying everyday or every other day? Also are you applying it to the length of your hair?


----------



## sareca (Feb 10, 2008)

nichelle02 said:


> That's really impressive... and tempting. I've been looking at that line for a few weeks but haven't taken the plunge. sareca, are you using only the cell therapy or are you using the creme rinse, etc too?
> 
> I am working on being strong and not immediately making this purchase. Patience, patience, patience...



I'm only using the cell therapy from ovation.  

Good luck controlling the PJ.


----------



## sareca (Feb 10, 2008)

Marcia16 said:


> Wow Sareca,
> 
> I am also SOLD. Your hair looks thicker & longer :wow:. You'll be past BSL in no time. Are you applying everyday or every other day? Also are you applying it to the length of your hair?



It's funny you mention thicker.  My parts are smaller.  This is gonna sound weird but before when I'd part my hair you could see a lot of my scalp.  Now it's a thin little line.  I'll take pics later.  Off to celebrate my 4th annual 29th bday. 

I apply it to my scalp and whatever's left on my hands I put on my ends. I don't intentionally put it on my hair.   But the directions say you can.


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Feb 10, 2008)

:birthday2 Sareca mine was last week feb 4

Thats It! Thats It! .... im getting the ovation thats crazy growth right there
_*...... tripping over dog to run to the room for my wallet*_


----------



## JLove74 (Feb 10, 2008)

OK, Sareca you got me with henna and it hasn't failed me.  so now here you come with pictures, proof, evidence and a money back guarantee 


**adds product to shopping list**


----------



## soonergirl (Feb 10, 2008)

great growth sareca, and hope you have a great b-day!!!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 10, 2008)

MissMadaam said:


> :birthday2 Sareca mine was last week feb 4
> 
> Thats It! Thats It! .... *im getting the ovation thats crazy growth *right there
> _*...... tripping over dog to run to the room for my wallet*_



OKAY!

Great results


----------



## Tee (Feb 10, 2008)

I am sooo off topic.  I love you your bun in you siggy!



MissMadaam said:


> WOW Thats a grip!!!
> I love Eqyss products but i'll stick with the horsey product line


----------



## Tee (Feb 10, 2008)

Marcia16 said:


> Wow Sareca,
> 
> I am also SOLD. Your hair looks thicker & longer :wow:. You'll be past BSL in no time. Are you applying everyday or every other day? Also are you applying it to the length of your hair?


 
Happy B-day Seraca.


----------



## sareca (Feb 10, 2008)

Tee said:


> Happy B-day Seraca.



Thanks  Tee and soonergirl. 
I secretly  getting older. For some of us age 
brings wisdom and peace.  I wouldn't trade it 
for the world.


----------



## sareca (Feb 10, 2008)

MissMadaam said:


> :birthday2 Sareca mine was last week feb 4
> 
> Thats It! Thats It! .... im getting the ovation thats crazy growth right there
> _*...... tripping over dog to run to the room for my wallet*_



@ tripping over the dog.  I will definitely be reordering when this runs out. 

Happy b-day to you too!


----------



## Coffee (Feb 10, 2008)

The PJ in me is starting to shake.....I'm looking at ordering the 3 item sampler:


*SPECIAL SYSTEM PACK! 
6 oz. bottles - #22600 **
Introductory offer of 1 - 6 ounce bottle of ALL 3 products: Ovation Cell Therapy, Color Therapy Shampoo & Creme Rinse. 
Creates Visibly Thicker, Longer, Stronger Hair 
Enhance Natural Color Hair Experience Luxurious, Touchable Hair* 





  Only $54.95


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 10, 2008)

*twitch* 

*twitch* 

Oh, I so cannot get this right now - I refuse to put hair stuff on credit - but ohmygods, I'm SO on it. 

Danggone you, Sareca!  

That's somre gorgeous growth though,  Amazing.


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Feb 10, 2008)

This sounds sooooooo gooooooooood!!! Sighs, I'm not trying to turn into a product junkie LOL But there's proof from you Sareca.  So thanks for that!! I, too, am gonna add this to my list!

BTW: Happy Birthday to ya!


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Feb 11, 2008)

> Tee
> I am sooo off topic. I love you your bun in you siggy!


Thanx Tee thats my mon-thurs bedtime bun


> Sareca
> @ tripping over the dog. I will definitely be reordering when this runs out.


 she was running right behind me like what the heck is she trying to break her neck to get to. 
But ah yeah ummm...I ordered it right then and there


----------



## Jetblackhair (Feb 11, 2008)

sareca said:


> It's funny you mention thicker. My parts are smaller. This is gonna sound weird but before when I'd part my hair you could see a lot of my scalp. Now it's a thin little line. I'll take pics later. Off to celebrate my 4th annual 29th bday.
> 
> I apply it to my scalp and whatever's left on my hands I put on my ends. I don't intentionally put it on my hair.  But the directions say you can.


 

Happy B-Day to a fellow Aquarian!:bday5:  Congratulations on your growth, what a major difference.

I totally understand what you mean by smaller parts.  My parts have always been rather small which is why I figured I have medium density hair at least.

It's good to know the product works, I'm glad I have a couple of bottles here already, well, at least the first version.


----------



## sareca (Feb 11, 2008)

I've been applying cell therapy (CT) everyday or every other day for the last 4 weeks. I used it once/week (from Dec 20- Jan 11). When I was using it weekly, I didn't feel a thing. Now that I'm doing almost daily my scalp is so sore!  I only feel it when I touch it but dang!


----------



## sareca (Feb 11, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> Happy B-Day to a fellow Aquarian!:bday5:  Congratulations on your growth, what a major difference.
> 
> I totally understand what you mean by smaller parts.  My parts have always been rather small which is why I figured I have medium density hair at least.
> 
> It's good to know the product works, I'm glad I have a couple of bottles here already, well, at least the first version.



Thanks.   Have you noticed how many aquarians have posted in this thread?  I noticed last week was thought


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Feb 11, 2008)

*groans*

I knew I was avoiding this thread for a reason!  
Now I have to go order this stuff...man oh man, my poor credit card is already smoking! 

Happy belated birthday Sareca, and may you have many many more!

ETA: Has anyone tried the shampoo and creme rinse as well? I was thinking of buying the introductory pack with all three products. Thanks!


----------



## donewit-it (Feb 11, 2008)

Dang, I just ordered the Cell Therapy. I quess I have nothing better to do. 

I can't wait to see what happens, to see if my hair will eventually hang down, instead of grow out.

Natural hair here


----------



## Jazala (Feb 11, 2008)

Amazing results! Brought me out of lurk mode to ask a question lol: 

Were you doing scalp massages at all before using this product? if so how often compared to now? Also is there any way to rule out the massage factor as a major contributor to your increased growth rate (since you're applying via massage)?

Thanks and Happy Birthday!

Jaz


----------



## naijaGal (Feb 11, 2008)

I just placed my order. Cost $33 to ship to the UK. Spoke to a very nice lady by the name of Carlee. She gave me a 10% discount cos I mentioned I heard of the product on this site. So ladies if you order don't forget to mention LHCF.

I aslo suggested to her that it might be worth offering a discount code to encourage us PJ's to keep burning them credit cards.


----------



## sareca (Feb 11, 2008)

Jazala said:


> Amazing results! Brought me out of lurk mode to ask a question lol:
> 
> Were you doing scalp massages at all before using this product? if so how often compared to now? Also is there any way to rule out the massage factor as a major contributor to your increased growth rate (since you're applying via massage)?
> 
> ...



Scalp massages aren't new to me.  I've done them off and on since I started my journey.  They great stress relievers. I love 'em.   I was doing daily them from Dec 06 - Feb 07. I got my normal growth rate (except when I was using MN).  I've done maybe 5 scalp massages since my relaxer (when my electric massager broke) in Dec. So they're pretty easy to rule out this time. 

I just did one the other day, but my scalp is so sore I decided to stop.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 11, 2008)

Okay Sareca....I got my hands on some mega tek. I am going to try it using the Ovation Therapy directions and see how it works. I won't be able to get the Ovation one until the end of March You apply it to damp hair right?


----------



## sareca (Feb 11, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Okay Sareca....I got my hands on some mega tek. I am going to try it using the Ovation Therapy directions and see how it works. I won't be able to get the Ovation one until the end of March You apply it to damp hair right?



I wet my hair first.  It helps to distribute it. I just spray it with water or eqyss rehydrant.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 11, 2008)

sareca said:


> I wet my hair first.  It helps to distribute it. I just spray it with water or eqyss rehydrant.



Thanks. I guess it would be easier to apply it after I rollerset my hair, before I dry it.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Feb 11, 2008)

*After the infamous "horse" thread.... I'm afraid to even see anything having to do with Equestrian matters.lachen: But, thanks for the heads up, Sareca.
*


----------



## Coffee (Feb 11, 2008)

naijaGal said:


> I just placed my order. Cost $33 to ship to the UK. Spoke to a very nice lady by the name of Carlee. She gave me a 10% discount cos I mentioned I heard of the product on this site. So ladies if you order don't forget to mention LHCF.
> 
> I aslo suggested to her that it might be worth offering a discount code to encourage us PJ's to keep burning them credit cards.


 

I called early this morning and spoke with Carlee too. She wanted to know where I had heard about the products and I told her and gave her the website address. I got the 10% discount too. I should have mine by the end of the week, since they are in California. She said the Special Systems Pack should last about 6 weeks.


----------



## nichelle02 (Feb 11, 2008)

naijaGal said:


> I just placed my order. Cost $33 to ship to the UK. Spoke to a very nice lady by the name of Carlee. She gave me a 10% discount cos I mentioned I heard of the product on this site. So ladies if you order don't forget to mention LHCF.
> 
> I aslo suggested to her that it might be worth offering a discount code to encourage us PJ's to keep burning them credit cards.


 
*sareca*, I couldn't fight the PJism. The PJism is STRONG. Anyway, I placed my order last night on the website but it seemed to be having problems. I filled out the survey that offered the 10% discount, but I got a weird error message when I submitted the order. I sent an email as a follow up just in case something was wrong. I got a nice response from Carlee today asking where I heard about the product and confirming that she would refund 10% since the discount didn't go through. I responded that it was on LHCF. I think 5% should go to you!


----------



## sareca (Feb 11, 2008)

We should try to get a deeper discount for LHCF.  

I wish I remembered the name of the woman I talked to when I called.  I remember telling her the font was too small on the summary screen and that one of the links was broken and I pointed out a typo on the website.


----------



## Coffee (Feb 11, 2008)

I tried to purchase mine via the website last night, and when I didn't receive a confirmation email, I called this morning. She said she had received several calls regarding the website not working properly.


----------



## Nita81 (Feb 11, 2008)

Sareca, are you rinsing the ovation out or using it as a leave in? TIA


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Feb 12, 2008)

...I'm sold...especially after visiting your Fotki. And if all else fails...there's a money back guarantee! You can't beat that!! 

I'm holding out until Friday to order! Hopefully I can start using it sometime next week.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Feb 12, 2008)

sareca said:


> Thanks.   Have you noticed how many aquarians have posted in this thread?  I noticed last week was thought



I think there are a few of us at least...I guess we just gravitate towards each other.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 12, 2008)

All I am going to say is that I am trying to fit this PJism, but your hair looks lovely Serica and I shall be buying it as soon as possible.


----------



## sareca (Feb 12, 2008)

Nita81 said:


> Sareca, are you rinsing the ovation out or using it as a leave in? TIA



I'm leaving it in.     I'm not sure I think that's a good idea tho. My scalp is sore.    I might start using it before I co-wash. Yesterday my scalp hurt only when I touched it. Today it's hurting when I *haven't *touched it. 

I need to back off a bit.


----------



## sareca (Feb 12, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> I think there are a few of us at least...I guess we just gravitate towards each other.


I think you're right.  Almost all of my bestfriends are aquarians.


----------



## Nita81 (Feb 12, 2008)

sareca said:


> I'm leaving it in.     I'm not sure I think that's a good idea tho. My scalp is sore.    I might start using it before I co-wash. Yesterday my scalp hurt only when I toughed it. Today it's hurting and when I haven't touched it.
> I need to back off a bit.



Oh ok. Have you used it as a leave in for a long time? Or recently? I purchased mine today. Hopefully I'll get it on Saturday..so I can use it Sunday. Thanks for answering!


----------



## sareca (Feb 12, 2008)

Nita81 said:


> Oh ok. Have you used it as a leave in for a long time? Or recently? I purchased mine today. Hopefully I'll get it on Saturday..so I can use it Sunday. Thanks for answering!



I started using once/day or once every other day on 1-14-08.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=3527715&postcount=28

It's hasn't quite been a month yet.

You're welcome.


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Feb 12, 2008)

I just ordered the special system pack with the shampoo, creme rinse and cell therapy (and I got to the 10% discount! ).

I spoke with a man named Marvin, who gave me quite a bit of information about the products, how they work on AA hair, how to use them, why it works so well, etc.
He was also pretty amazed we have a website!  

They also plan on getting the website set up to take Paypal soon. 

He wants me to call him back after a few weeks of using the product, because they are hoping to get testimonials from AAs who use Ovations (ummm, Sareca? You are the poster child! ) to show how it works on all hair types.  (I think they're looking at this thread...)

I can't wait to try this stuff out...


----------



## sareca (Feb 12, 2008)

WomanlyCharm said:


> I just ordered the special system pack with the shampoo, creme rinse and cell therapy (and I got to the 10% discount! ).
> 
> I spoke with a man named Marvin, who gave me quite a bit of information about the products, how they work on AA hair, how to use them, why it works so well, etc.
> He was also pretty amazed we have a website!
> ...



If they're watching then we need a *20% discount for LHCFers! *
Or bottles that are half the size and half the price. $56 is steep for some folks.


----------



## sareca (Feb 12, 2008)

lovelymissyoli said:


> ...I'm sold...especially after visiting your Fotki. And if all else fails...there's a money back guarantee! You can't be that!!
> 
> I'm holding out until Friday to order! Hopefully I can start using it sometime next week.



Dang I love your hair! Those spiral are to die for. 


I've only had 2 products actually grow my hair faster (I've tried at least 10). I've had a number of them thicken my hair, but only ovation and MN actually changed my growth rate. Ovation seems safer than MN so I will be a customer for life... or until I reach my goal.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 13, 2008)

sareca said:


> Dang I love your hair! Those spiral are to die for.
> 
> 
> I've only had 2 products actually grow my hair faster (I've tried at least 10). I've had a number of them thicken my hair, but only ovation and MN actually changed my growth rate. Ovation seems safer than MN so I will be a customer for life... or until I reach my goal.



I was going to start using MN this week but I think I am going to order the Ovation. It does seem safer than MN. Sareca and MissMadam, hope you had wonderful birthdays!  Sareca, may your 5th 29th birthday be even more great than your 4th!!!  Thanks for all the info, ladies. Off to order...


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 13, 2008)

Brownie518 said:


> I was going to start using MN this week but I think I am going to order the Ovation. It does seem safer than MN. Sareca and MissMadam, hope you had wonderful birthdays!  Sareca, may your 5th 29th birthday be even more great than your 4th!!!  Thanks for all the info, ladies. Off to order...



Dang you Brownie I am so mad I gotta wait until March to get my hands on this...it just cost too much for me right now....... Anybody wanna go half on it?


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 13, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Dang you Brownie I am so mad I gotta wait until March to get my hands on this...it just cost too much for me right now....... Anybody wanna go half on it?


 
Girl, I don't know if you would want to split a bottle - it's only 12 oz....Have you considered using the Mega-Tek, instead? It's only 21-27 dollars (depending on where you get it from) and it's supposed to give the same results - and it's a bigger bottle....
I THINK I'm gonna start with the Mega-Tek, and then get the Ovation if I see some results...


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Feb 13, 2008)

> Brownie518
> I was going to start using MN this week but I think I am going to order the Ovation. It does seem safer than MN. *Sareca and MissMadam, hope you had wonderful birthdays!  *Sareca, may your 5th 29th birthday be even more great than your 4th!!!  Thanks for all the info, ladies. Off to order...


Thank u Brownie  I did 
Awww shucks ur ordering too 


> gymfreak336
> Dang you Brownie I am so mad I gotta wait until March to get my hands on this...it just cost too much for me right now....... Anybody wanna go half on it?


I agree with nappywoman be our megatek applied to the scalp guinea pig and report back with how it went


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Feb 14, 2008)

sareca said:


> Dang I love your hair! Those spiral are to die for.
> 
> 
> I've only had 2 products actually grow my hair faster (I've tried at least 10). I've had a number of them thicken my hair, but only ovation and MN actually changed my growth rate. Ovation seems safer than MN so I will be a customer for life... or until I reach my goal.



Thanks dear!! I'm watching this thread like a hawk hoping some other users will chime in...or someone posts that we're getting a better discount. (*hint hint* to anyone lurking from Ovation's website... )

The verdict is still out on MN for me. I broke out in hives, scales, you name it from using MTG back in '05!


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 14, 2008)

I just ordered mine (with 10% off)! Can't wait!!


----------



## sareca (Feb 14, 2008)

Brownie518 said:


> I was going to start using MN this week but I think I am going to order the Ovation. It does seem safer than MN. Sareca and MissMadam, hope you had wonderful birthdays!  *Sareca, may your 5th 29th birthday be even more great than your 4th!!!*  Thanks for all the info, ladies. Off to order...




Thanks!


----------



## sareca (Feb 14, 2008)

I forgot to tell ya'll but within minutes of co-washing my scalp stopped hurting.  Also my hair is definitely getting thick. I barely shed hair anymore. I'm guessimating it's about half as much. Also the texture is growing in a little looser which makes it even harder to distinguish from the texlax'd hair.


----------



## sareca (Feb 14, 2008)

lovelymissyoli said:


> Thanks dear!! I'm watching this thread like a hawk hoping some other users will chime in...or someone posts that we're getting a better discount. (*hint hint* to anyone lurking from Ovation's website... )
> 
> The verdict is still out on MN for me. *I broke out in hives, scales, you name it from using MTG back in '05*!



Yikes!  I was tired of MTG turning my jewelry black and stinking up my head. MN worked for me, but seems to influence some folks menstrual cycles and/or cause headaches.  Also, me and hubby are thinking about starting a family so I wanted to keep clear of things that preggos can't use.


----------



## sareca (Feb 14, 2008)

MissMadaam said:


> Thank u Brownie  I did
> Awww shucks ur ordering too
> *
> I agree with nappywoman be our megatek applied to the scalp guinea pig and report back with how it went*



Agreed!  One of us needs to try MegaTek.


----------



## Coffee (Feb 14, 2008)

My items were here when hubby and I got home from Vegas today. I'm not going to start using them until after my surgery on Monday or as soon as I feel up to it. Fast shipping and not expensive! My kind of company!!


----------



## sareca (Feb 15, 2008)

Coffee said:


> My items were here when hubby and I got home from Vegas today. I'm not going to start using them until after my surgery on Monday or as soon as I feel up to it. Fast shipping and not expensive! My kind of company!!



I'll be praying for you.


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Feb 15, 2008)

I recieved my Ovation Cell therapy today 
Im freshly relaxed so I will start tonight or sat and use it on my scalp every other day and track my results if any.


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 15, 2008)

MissMadaam said:


> I recieved my Ovation Cell therapy today
> Im freshly relaxed so I will start tonight or sat and use it on my scalp every other day and track my results if any.


 
Oooh, have you taken starting pics???


----------



## sareca (Feb 15, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> Oooh, have you taken starting pics???



Yeah, don't forget the pics. You'll need them to prove to _yourself _that it's working.


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Feb 15, 2008)

> *nappywomyn*
> Oooh, have you taken starting pics???





> *sareca*
> Yeah, don't forget the pics. You'll need them to prove to _yourself _that it's working.


Oh no doubt ...no doubt.... I will be taking pics.
I'll be taking my start pics tonight after I wash n set my hair.
I have no new growth since Im freshly relaxed and then after that bi-weekly or monthly pics.  I hope I get extra growth

Oh and it smells just like Mega Tek  and looks like it but the ingredients differ.


----------



## Marcia16 (Feb 15, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> Girl, I don't know if you would want to split a bottle - it's only 12 oz....Have you considered using the Mega-Tek, instead? It's only 21-27 dollars (depending on where you get it from) and it's supposed to give the same results - and it's a bigger bottle....
> I THINK I'm gonna start with the Mega-Tek, and then get the Ovation if I see some results...


 

My Ovation Cell Therapy came Fedex today. I compared it to the Mega Tek. They both smell the same & the consistency is the same. I see no difference whatsoever. 

 I will apply OCT to my scalp everyday for a solid month (this stuff cost too much $ to be applied as a conditioner) & I will use the Mega Tek as a conditioner. I will monitor my progress & take pics.  I am really looking forward to see what OCT claims it can produce, thicker-fuller-longer hair FAST. 

Sareca, how often are you washing your hair?


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 15, 2008)

See...... and I was out yesterday, and drove past a pet store, and my foot ALMOST slammed on the brakes just to go and swing through there and see if they had any Mega-Tek. 

 

Too bad they were closed.


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Feb 15, 2008)

Got mine today...I'll use the shampoo and creme rinse exclusively for a month (or until my hair decides it hates it) and I'll probably apply the cell therapy 2-3 time a week, whenever I wash my hair, using it as a leave in on my scalp. 

My left-over megatek will also be used as a conditioner.

Oh, and I might just take a few pics.


----------



## ajenee (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi everyone. Just wanted to let you know that arcatapet.com has a small sample of megatek for those who wanted to try it for about 11.00. (its about 2oz.)


----------



## Coffee (Feb 15, 2008)

sareca said:


> I'll be praying for you.


 

Thank you for your prayers .


----------



## JLove74 (Feb 15, 2008)

where did you find the survey for the discount on the website?


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 15, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> where did you find the survey for the discount on the website?


The survey appears just before you confirm your order.  It's very brief; they just want to know how you heard about them, your age range, gender.  When selecting how I heard about them, I selected 'other' then on the pull down menu, I selected Internet Search.  It was the closest answer to 'forum'.  .  

After I submitted the survey, it immediately gave me the 10% discount. 

HTH...


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 16, 2008)

I have to say..."Happy Birthday Sareca and everyone here who has had a birthday.  I wish you each blessings upon blessings and more money for more porducts.  And even for those who had to place this purchase 'on hold', I wish you blessings to have it sooner than you expected.

I was supposed to be doing laundry (4 loads - didn't happen )  I was caught up with Sareca's progress and everyone's questions and answeres.   I only finished one load of laundry; I even managed to fold them, as I was reading this entire thread, which is an answer to my  prayers. I have a crazy goal to be waist length by December....

I ordered the 3 pk; took the survey and received the 10% discount.  My order went through like a breeze, less than 5 minutes.  So, I'm hoping to receive my 1st order very soon and begin immediately. 

Thanks so much for each of you sharing.  I can't wait to see more of your results and to share mine with you as well..... 

Blessings everyone....


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Feb 16, 2008)

Here's my take on the Ovation 3 pack (shampoo, creme rinse and cell therapy):

I washed with the shampoo...it was alright, it seems to be almost exactly like the Eqyess shampoo I bought a couple of years ago, same smell and everything, but the color is different.  My hair didn't feel stripped, but didn't feel moisturized either.

The creme rinse was pretty good, left my hair feeling soft with no tangles (I do have a pretty fresh relaxer, so I don't know how it will do with those who have alot of new growth!).  I also used Mega-Tek with it instead of the cell therapy (per the directions).

Now the Cell Therapy...smells looks and feels exactly like Mega-Tek.  EXACTLY! At least to me!   
I sectioned off my hair and applied it to my scalp, rubbed the leftovers on my ends...definately had to use another leave-in and oil to get my hair as soft as I like it to be. Left my hair smelling very nice.

All in all, I'm satisfied with the products...but I do feel the shampoo is unnecessary for me, I have others that leave my hair and scalp feeling much better.  We'll see how the growth rate goes.


----------



## sareca (Feb 16, 2008)

WomanlyCharm said:


> Here's my take on the Ovation 3 pack (shampoo, creme rinse and cell therapy):
> 
> I washed with the shampoo...it was alright, it seems to be almost exactly like the Eqyess shampoo I bought a couple of years ago, same smell and everything, but the color is different.  My hair didn't feel stripped, but didn't feel moisturized either.
> 
> ...



Hey chica, you know it's not a leave-in right? *I *leave it in, but my bottle says to rinse after 3 minutes or use as a weekly "treatment."  I also stopped using it on my ends. I didn't like the way they felt after a couple of weeks.   So I'm using it only on my scalp as a growth aid.  

Good luck and happy growing...


----------



## JLove74 (Feb 16, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> The survey appears just before you confirm your order.  It's very brief; they just want to know how you heard about them, your age range, gender.  When selecting how I heard about them, I selected 'other' then on the pull down menu, I selected Internet Search.  It was the closest answer to 'forum'.  .
> 
> After I submitted the survey, it immediately gave me the 10% discount.
> 
> HTH...



OK, THanks Shimmie.  Off to order and thanks again for sharing, Sareca!  Great progress.


----------



## Nita81 (Feb 16, 2008)

I got mine today. Can't wait to use it tomorrow. To the ladies that are using....are you going to use it as a leave-in or regular conditioner ?


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 16, 2008)

ajenee said:


> Hi everyone. Just wanted to let you know that arcatapet.com has a small sample of megatek for those who wanted to try it for about 11.00. (its about 2oz.)


 
I saw that - but for some reason, I didn't think that the salve was the same stuff as the stuff in the bottle....I don't know why.... hrrrmmmmm.........


----------



## ajenee (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah I ended up getting the regular full sized bottle just in case... I can't be missing out on ( up to 1 in a month


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 16, 2008)

ajenee said:


> Yeah I ended up getting the regular full sized bottle just in case... I can't be missing out on ( up to 1 in. a month!  )


 
I know, I know, right? I'm really just waiting til I get paid.....  And I'm gonna be alllll over that.


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Feb 17, 2008)

sareca said:


> *Hey chica, you know it's not a leave-in right*? *I *leave it in, but my bottle says to rinse after 3 minutes or use as a weekly "treatment." I also stopped using it on my ends. I didn't like the way they felt after a couple of weeks.  So I'm using it only on my scalp as a growth aid.
> 
> Good luck and happy growing...


 
Don't worry, I know!    I'm just primarily leaving it on my scalp (following your excellent example! ).

Hmmm, and I think you're right about putting it on the ends, they seemed unusually dry this morning.

Happy sunday!


----------



## sareca (Feb 17, 2008)

Marcia16 said:


> My Ovation Cell Therapy came Fedex today. I compared it to the Mega Tek. They both smell the same & the consistency is the same. I see no difference whatsoever.



You should see a difference in the ingredient list :wink2:  Try some on your wet hair.  Ovation doesn't mix well with other products. It curdles like spoiled milk when I apply other products over it. That's probably one of the reasons they tell you to rinse it.  But the company that makes Ovations says it's the same as MegaTek except for some amino acids. 

If you have MegaTek at home already I'd use that one before I brought this one. 



Marcia16 said:


> I will apply OCT to my scalp everyday for a solid month (this stuff cost too much $ to be applied as a conditioner) & I will use the Mega Tek as a conditioner. I will monitor my progress & take pics.  I am really looking forward to see what OCT claims it can produce, thicker-fuller-longer hair FAST.
> 
> Sareca, how often are you washing your hair?




It might take a while to see the fast part. I didn't see any difference at all the first month... then BAM!  Anyway, give it 90 days before you decide if it's working. 

I co-wash 3X/week and wash with baking soda every couple of weeks.


----------



## Marcia16 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Sareca.

Last night I washed my hair & decided to use OCT as an intense treatment. I massaged OCT into my scalp & left it on for 1 hour per directions & rinsed, wrapped & airdried. I had the creepy crawlies all night & still today . Feels like tiny bugs dancing on my scalp :creatures.

Has anyone else experienced the creepy crawlies?


----------



## sareca (Feb 17, 2008)

Marcia16 said:


> Thanks Sareca.
> 
> Last night I washed my hair & decided to use OCT as an intense treatment. I massaged OCT into my scalp & left it on for 1 hour per directions & rinsed, wrapped & airdried. I had the creepy crawlies all night & still today . Feels like tiny bugs dancing on my scalp :creatures
> 
> Has anyone else experienced the creepy crawlies?



I haven't had too much of the creepy crawlies this time, but I usually get them when my hair's growing.


----------



## LondonDiva (Feb 17, 2008)

On reading this thread I broke out the Mega Tek last night. For less Aminos in the product at half the price I'll see and stick with the Mega Tek and see what happens.


----------



## mspm (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Sareca,

I was all set to buy the Mega-Tek until this thread came up on my Google search!  erplexed

One question: Would you still use it as a daily leave-in if you only washed once a week?

Thanks and God bless!


----------



## sareca (Feb 19, 2008)

mspm said:


> Hi Sareca,
> 
> I was all set to buy the Mega-Tek until this thread came up on my Google search!  erplexed
> 
> ...



I co-wash a few times a week, my scalp gets sore after 2 days of not washing.  Try it out. I think I'd be in pain but you might just be itchy.


----------



## sareca (Feb 19, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> On reading this thread I broke out the Mega Tek last night. For less Aminos in the product at half the price I'll see and stick with the Mega Tek and see what happens.



 Great! Keep us posted.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 19, 2008)

Received my email confirmation and it was shipped YESTERDAY  

It should arrive Friday.  So I will begin Friday evening after I'm home and settled.   I'm cancelling ALL other activities so that I can 'focus' on starting my hair care with Ovation....  

I'm excited about this.  I'm getting more to share with my daughter. :reddancer:


----------



## donewit-it (Feb 19, 2008)

I got my Cell Therapy and decided to use it today.  I didn't even realized that I was sitting here scratching my head while surfing my new Posts

Until, I realized that's what the ladies are talking about.

Now, I'm not gonna sit here and say my hair is growing, but I will say, I don't normally sit here scratching my head for no apparent reason.

We will see.

2/19/08


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm just about to wet my hair and leave the cell therapy on overnight...we'll see if I get the creepy-crawlies! 

The only problem I've had with this stuff so far is it seems to leave an amazing buildup on my scalp, I haven't had build up like this for quite a while.   I'm going to have to clarify when I wash in the morning.


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 20, 2008)

I wat to try the megatek first,so what specifically am i looking for?
They have a "rebuilder" for something.I also saw what i think is a dog shampoo,but i don't think so because i know they make horse products.
Anyone know?


----------



## Nita81 (Feb 20, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> I wat to try the megatek first,so what specifically am i looking for?
> They have a &quot;rebuilder&quot; for something.I also saw what i think is a dog shampoo,but i don't think so because i know they make horse products.
> Anyone know?


 
The Mega Tek Rebuilder is what you're looking for.


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 21, 2008)

Nita81 said:


> The Mega Tek Rebuilder is what you're looking for.


 
Thank you


----------



## cicilypayne (Feb 21, 2008)

Just made my purchase.  I can't wait to post before and afters.  I would just flip if i had results like you Sareca:reddancer:. I'm all weaved up so I want the growth but I got to be super careful or I will have dreads underneath if it grows too fast. I'm thinking about using the ovation 2 times a week for the 1st month and then scaling back. I don't know but what a great problem to have.. too much growth I can never dream of such a thing.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 21, 2008)

Mine cam today. 

I'm doing my touchup tomorrow, so I'll be able to give 'true' results after 2 months of use.


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Feb 21, 2008)

Did my 3rd application of OCT im applying it to the scalp every other day and massage it in a bit. 
No creepy crawlies and I dont have any scalp build up either.


----------



## naijaGal (Feb 21, 2008)

Mine's also arrived so I'll be starting on it tonight. I have been using mega-tek for the past week but plan to switch to OCT exclusively. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## sareca (Feb 21, 2008)

MissMadaam said:


> Did my 3rd application of OCT im applying it to the scalp every other day and massage it in a bit.
> No creepy crawlies and I dont have any scalp build up either.



I have the creep crawlies today for some reason, but I rarely got them while using the product.  I did have some soreness when applying daily w/o cowashing.  I didn't get buildtup either. I still don't have any. I use about the size of a quarter on my whole scalp tho.


----------



## tt8 (Feb 21, 2008)

I JUST TRIED TO CALL CARLY AND FINAGLE US A LITTLE MORE OF A DISCOUNT AND ORDER MY OCT AND SHE IS OFF TILL THE 25TH! 
HOMEGIRL IS THROWING OFF MY SCHED!


----------



## sareca (Feb 21, 2008)

tt8 said:


> I JUST TRIED TO CALL CARLY AND FINAGLE US A LITTLE MORE OF A DISCOUNT AND ORDER MY OCT AND SHE IS OFF TILL THE 25TH!
> HOMEGIRL IS THROWING OFF MY SCHED!



Bummer!  I need to order some for DH. It was working so well I reneged on my offer to share with him. :blush3:  Monday he says "Ok, but will you at least get me my own."  I said sure, but if mine runs out I'm gonna use that one too.


----------



## naijaGal (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok, I've used the OCT for the 1st time. I def think there is a diff between OCT and mega-tek.

mega-tek is thicker and the smell is stronger. I also think it will leave more of a build up compared to OCT. So I reckon if both work exactly the same way one would get more use from mega-tek as you could use less. 

But for now I prefer OCT as it seems less heavy.


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Feb 21, 2008)

sareca said:


> I have the creep crawlies today for some reason, but I rarely got them while using the product. I did have some soreness when applying daily w/o cowashing. I didn't get buildtup either. I still don't have any. *I use about the size of a quarter on my whole scalp tho*.


 yeah me too


----------



## cicilypayne (Feb 21, 2008)

sareca said:


> Bummer!  I need to order some for DH. It was working so well I reneged on my offer to share with him. :blush3:  Monday he says "Ok, but will you at least get me my own."  I said sure, but if mine runs out I'm gonna use that one too.




That's too funny But tell me how are you using it on your husband. My husband would just love some results. Does he leave it in now too? Does he conditioner wash? How many times a week? I  think for the price of OCT I would probably cry if my husband poured in on his head and then rinsed out in the shower like in 2 min. He's not alway willing to follow directions and I would not want to ruin a good marriage over hair products


----------



## tt8 (Feb 21, 2008)

CPayne
Were you able to get the 10% discount? Did you order online or on the phone. I was trying to call Carly and Marvin (the contacts the other ladies talked to) but it went to Carly's voicemail so I wasnt able to order over the phone. Plus I was gonna try to get her to up our discount amount. Thanks



cicilypayne said:


> Just made my purchase.  I can't wait to post before and afters.  I would just flip if i had results like you Sareca:reddancer:. I'm all weaved up so I want the growth but I got to be super careful or I will have dreads underneath if it grows too fast. I'm thinking about using the ovation 2 times a week for the 1st month and then scaling back. I don't know but what a great problem to have.. too much growth I can never dream of such a thing.


----------



## cicilypayne (Feb 21, 2008)

tt8 said:


> CPayne
> Were you able to get the 10% discount? Did you order online or on the phone. I was trying to call Carly and Marvin (the contacts the other ladies talked to) but it went to Carly's voicemail so I wasnt able to order over the phone. Plus I was gonna try to get her to up our discount amount. Thanks



Yeah I did get the discount. I ordered online and it offered me the discount when I was almost finished I got an automatic reply email with shipping confirmation later on. I sent a reply to the sender 'Carlie' telling her how I heard about this product on the forum  and I hope she would take the time to talk with our representatives. I told her that we have hundreds of members who detail their progress and take before and after photos. I went on to say that without the trusted review I read here I would not have made my purchase..and how I'm sure many others responded because of the endorsement.


I don't know if it will even get to her because sometimes those shipping emails are not the actual business representatives email.


----------



## tt8 (Feb 23, 2008)

*I JUST GOT MINE FROM FED EX!!!!!*


----------



## Nita81 (Feb 23, 2008)

So I guess we have enough people to do a OCT challenge...huh...huh?


----------



## JLove74 (Feb 24, 2008)

I got mine yesterday and will start using it on Thursday.   

Quick Question: Are you guys leaving it in for 1-2 hours or a few minutes?


----------



## tt8 (Feb 24, 2008)

Uhh Uhh!! Girl Sareca said she wish she was using it everyday from the very start so I am taking that advice and leaving it on over night and let it marinate! I think we will get a wee-bit faster results...WYT?


JLove74 said:


> I got mine yesterday and will start using it on Thursday.
> 
> Quick Question: Are you guys leaving it in for 1-2 hours or a few minutes?


----------



## tt8 (Feb 24, 2008)

I do smell (quoting one of my fave movies; TAP w/ Gregory Hines) *A CHALLENGE!!!...
*


Nita81 said:


> So I guess we have enough people to do a OCT challenge...huh...huh?


----------



## JLove74 (Feb 24, 2008)

tt8 said:


> I do smell (quoting one of my fave movies; TAP w/ Gregory Hines) *A CHALLENGE!!!...
> *



I'm in


----------



## JLove74 (Feb 24, 2008)

tt8 said:


> Uhh Uhh!! Girl Sareca said she wish she was using it everyday from the very start so I am taking that advice and leaving it on over night and let it marinate! I think we will get a wee-bit faster results...WYT?



See, I think Sareca co-washes. I don't.  So guess I'll do this.  Leave it in for 1-2 hours or overnight, rinse and apply a little bit as a leave in.


----------



## tt8 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, you're right.... I wonder what would happen if you baggied while you left it on for the couple of hours? 
  ps...you are killing 'em with those shoes Ms. Louboutin... (have you seen the green ones with a T-strap and thin blue accent strap? I <3 those) I have to up my game cause I need to get a pair per season as a reward to myself


JLove74 said:


> See, I think Sareca co-washes. I don't.  So guess I'll do this.  Leave it in for 1-2 hours or overnight, rinse and apply a little bit as a leave in.


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 24, 2008)

tt8 said:


> I do smell (quoting one of my fave movies; TAP w/ Gregory Hines) *A CHALLENGE!!!...*


 
I'm in too, soon as I get paid.


----------



## sareca (Feb 25, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> See, I think Sareca co-washes. I don't.  So guess I'll do this.  Leave it in for 1-2 hours or overnight, rinse and apply a little bit as a leave in.



I do, every other or every 2 days.


----------



## sareca (Feb 25, 2008)

tt8 said:


> Uhh Uhh!! Girl Sareca said she wish she was using it everyday from the very start so I am taking that advice and leaving it on over night and let it marinate! I think we will get a wee-bit faster results...WYT?



The first 3-4 weeks, I only used it once/week as an overnight treatment. I _wish _I'd used it daily back then but I didn't start that until Jan.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 25, 2008)

I started my regime this past Saturday (February 23, 2008). 

I posted my *Beginning* hair pics in my siggy below.

I LOVE this product. I purchased the set (Shampoo, Conditioner and the Cell Therapy). 

The shampoo is very soft on my hair; it takes only a little for a good foam. I took a picture for the shampoo reference. I love the hair conditioner. And of course the Ovation Cell Therapy. 

My last three pictures are the results of using all three (3) products. The last picture is my current hair length as of Saturday, Feb 23. For some reason, my hair looks darker, feels and looks thicker after using these three products. 

I really like the 'new' texture it gives my hair. My bf and my family noticed the difference right away. They don't know how much it cost me yet. 

Here's a close-up picture...and this is with nothing added but the product.

http://pictures.sprintpcs.com/share...UzkLh7Q0&shareName=MMS&messageState=RETRIEVED
(ETA: Fixed broken link)

It cost enough so I guess it ought to show me something... 

My next wash is tonight so I'll know more then.

I will post updated pictures in 4 to 6 weeks. This is the only way I can judge my growth, is by the length. I'm just about APL on my sides. My hair is longer in the middle back area than it is on the sides and front sides, so I really don't know how to call my true length.  Oh well. erplexed

Anyhoo....see you in a few weeks with update and new pics...

I AM glad that I spent the money. I think it's worth it. 

Blessings to eveyone....


----------



## tt8 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have started to use it every day since I received my shipment but I want to get your opinion on whether you think me baggying my whole head with the OTC for 2 hours everyday will be the same as an overnight treatment. Or I have to baggy every night? The reason I ask is that it says to use it one wet hair, so my first thought was baggy. How did you do it overnight?


sareca said:


> The first 3-4 weeks, I only used it once/week as an overnight treatment. I _wish _I'd used it daily back then but I didn't start that until Jan.


----------



## Mystic (Feb 25, 2008)

*Luscious*Locked*Doc said:


> where can you order the megatek from?...*drops head in shame... I just can't stop buying stuff for my hair...I feel like an insane woman...*.  Oh well I could be spending my money on a lot of other worse things....I can't think of those things right now but maybe someday...lol


----------



## AllAboutTheHair (Feb 26, 2008)

I am not going to fall victim to these urges to purchase a hair growth aid...
I am not going to purchase a hair growth aid...
I am going to purchase a hair growth aid...
oops, I left out a few words.  
 I let yall  know when it gets here.


----------



## carletta (Feb 26, 2008)

AllAboutTheHair said:


> I am not going to fall victim to these urges to purchase a hair growth aid...
> I am not going to purchase a hair growth aid...
> I am going to purchase a hair growth aid...
> oops, I left out a few words.
> I let yall  know when it gets here.





 you sound like me !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naijaGal (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi All,

This is a note for UK folks ordering OVT.

I got hit with a duty bill this morning this is on top of the cost of the product + shipping. £20 duty charge for the OVT 12oz bottle. So be aware that you may incur duty charges.

I was a bit peeved cos I've never been hit before but the lady did say customs don't check all packages religiously. Guess I jst got unlucky this time.

If I get as good results as Sarcea did it'll be worth it. 


Ta


----------



## sareca (Feb 27, 2008)

I've been slacking big time. Work's been crazy and I've been doing a lot of projects around the house. I've probably only applied it twice in the last week.  I'm back on it tho.


----------



## DivaRox (Feb 27, 2008)

AllAboutTheHair said:


> I am not going to fall victim to these urges to purchase a hair growth aid...
> I am not going to purchase a hair growth aid...
> I am going to purchase a hair growth aid...
> oops, I left out a few words.
> I let yall know when it gets here.


 
Po thang


----------



## naijaGal (Feb 27, 2008)

naijaGal said:


> If I get as good results as Sarcea did it'll be worth it.
> 
> 
> Ta


 
Oops, Sareca, I spelt your name wrong. My apologies. I know it's rude to do so.


----------



## tt8 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok... I am about to start the challenge thread. I will give us March 1 as the officail start just to make sure if anyone else has gotten their OCT and your regimen down.


----------



## sareca (Feb 27, 2008)

tt8 said:


> I have started to use it every day since I received my shipment but I want to get your opinion on whether you think me baggying my whole head with the OTC for 2 hours everyday will be the same as an overnight treatment. Or I have to baggy every night? The reason I ask is that it says to use it one wet hair, so my first thought was baggy. How did you do it overnight?



I'd apply it around 9P, but I didn't necessarily rinse it first thing in the morning. Most days I waited until evening to rinse.


----------



## sareca (Feb 27, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> I started my regime this past Saturday (February 23, 2008).
> 
> I posted my *Beginning* hair pics in my siggy below.
> 
> ...



Wow, you've got me wanting to buy all three too.


----------



## tt8 (Feb 27, 2008)

Here is the link to the challenge. Lets see if we can catch up to Sareca...let me know what ya think
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=3874507#3874507


----------



## sareca (Mar 3, 2008)

Ahhh!  My hair is growing in TOO THICK!  I don't know what to do with the craziness I have on my head right now. My hair was already thick. This is just nuts!  I'm thinking of going back to MN, just because it didn't make my hair thicker just longer. 

Good thing I'm relaxing next week.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Mar 3, 2008)

sareca said:


> Ahhh! My hair is growing in TOO THICK! I don't know what to do with the craziness I have on my head right now. My hair was already thick. This is just nuts! I'm thinking of going back to MN, just because it didn't make my hair thicker just longer.
> 
> Good thing I'm relaxing next week.


 
:wow::wow:!! I am so excited!!! I need some THICKNESS with the QUICKNESS!! I ordered the entire line and I'm so excited!! Can't wait to try it out. Hopefully I'll get the package before Sunday's routine wash, DC and rollerset. 

Are ya'll clarifying before using the product? Just curious. What I may do is clarify on my Thursday wash so that my hair will be ready for the products on Sunday.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 3, 2008)

sareca said:


> Wow, you've got me wanting to buy all three too.


Sareca, I love this product.  And to think I 'stumbled' onto your thread here, while I was doing laundry 2 weeks ago.  

I thank God for you.  I've learned so much from your sharing and it means a lot that you have such a big heart.

God bless you, Sareca.   

ETA:  I just saw your post about your hair coming in so thick.  My hair 'thickened' from the first use and it didn't feel 'coated' like hair thickeners do. 

At this rate, we'll all be able to 'cut and sell' our own hair and finally open our our BSS's and put the other culture(s) out of business.  

No offense to anyone's culture.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 3, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> :wow::wow:!! I am so excited!!! I need some THICKNESS with the QUICKNESS!! I ordered the entire line and I'm so excited!! Can't wait to try it out. Hopefully I'll get the package before Sunday's routine wash, DC and rollerset.
> 
> Are ya'll clarifying before using the product? Just curious. What I may do is clarify on my Thursday wash so that my hair will be ready for the products on Sunday.


I didn't 'clarify' the first time I used it and it was still :wow:   

But because I've been using the Cell Therapy on my scalp each day as a 'leave-in', and sealing my ends with Olive and/or Castor Oil, I am using the Baking Soda rinse before I shampoo.  I did this Sunday afternoon before I washed my hair with the Ovation system.


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 3, 2008)

sareca said:


> Ahhh! My hair is growing in TOO THICK! I don't know what to do with the craziness I have on my head right now. My hair was already thick. This is just nuts! I'm thinking of going back to MN, just because it didn't make my hair thicker just longer.
> 
> Good thing I'm relaxing next week.


 
Girl, STOP IT!!! Thicker, too??!?! *wonders where her package is*


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Mar 3, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> I didn't 'clarify' the first time I used it and it was still :wow:
> 
> But because I've been using the Cell Therapy on my scalp each day as a 'leave-in', and sealing my ends with Olive and/or Castor Oil, I am using the Baking Soda rinse before I shampoo. I did this Sunday afternoon before I washed my hair with the Ovation system.


 
OT: Can you share your baking soda mix, and is it o.k. to use on colored hair?

BOT: I can't wait 'til my package gets here!!!


----------



## sareca (Mar 3, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> :wow::wow:!! I am so excited!!! I need some THICKNESS with the QUICKNESS!! I ordered the entire line and I'm so excited!! Can't wait to try it out. Hopefully I'll get the package before Sunday's routine wash, DC and rollerset.
> 
> Are ya'll clarifying before using the product? Just curious. What I may do is clarify on my Thursday wash so that my hair will be ready for the products on Sunday.



I'm right at 90 days and my hair is so much thicker.  I haven't even been consistent lately.  I hate to think what would have happened if I  had been. 


I just clarified this weekend. My hair was getting crunchy but I don't think it was Ovation. I think it was from hard water buildup. It all soft and buttery now. I need to remember to clarify once/month.  I'm sure the products will work better. Good point, SP!


----------



## sareca (Mar 3, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Sareca, I love this product.  And to think I 'stumbled' onto your thread here, while I was doing laundry 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I thank God for you.  I've learned so much from your sharing and it means a lot that you have such a big heart.
> 
> ...



I never would have guessed the other products were as good as CT.  You know how it goes... it's rare that an entire product line works. I'm glad you tried all three.  I'm down to my last 1/4 of a bottle. It's going a lot faster since I started using it daily.  Since it's time to reorder so I guess I'll just  get all three.


----------



## carletta (Mar 3, 2008)

sareca said:


> Ahhh!  My hair is growing in TOO THICK!  I don't know what to do with the craziness I have on my head right now. My hair was already thick. This is just nuts!  I'm thinking of going back to MN, just because it didn't make my hair thicker just longer.
> 
> Good thing I'm relaxing next week.




ARRRRRRR....................  CANT ORDER MINE TIL NEXT WEEK!!!!!!!!!!

GIRL YOU KILLING ME!!!

THATS WHAT I NEED REAL BAD SOME THICKNESS 

PLEASE KEEP US POSTED ON THE PROGRESS  MUCH LOVE GIRL !


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh how I dread the day that I found this thread!  C'mon mannnn!!! That's a LOT of money for a 12 oz bottle???!!!! Goodness! But I am almost desperate enough to try it because my nape and hairline refuse to grow in full and even.  

P.S. Hi Sareca!! We haven't chatted in a while!  Did I hear someone say that this product is save for pregnant ladies??


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 4, 2008)

sareca said:


> Ahhh! My hair is growing in TOO THICK! I don't know what to do with the craziness I have on my head right now. My hair was already thick. This is just nuts! I'm thinking of going back to MN, just because it didn't make my hair thicker just longer.
> 
> Good thing I'm relaxing next week.


 
I'm thinking about that too.  Thickness is not something that I want to achieve.  Just length.


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 4, 2008)

I want thickness and length and I order Wednesday last week and I still haven't gotten it and that was a Fedex.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Mar 4, 2008)

Okay so I'm doing things differently than everyone else it seems like. 

1.  I leave it in after I apply it.

2.  I have applied it to dry hair before (just to my scalp).

I can't walk out my house with wet hair (which I would have to do if I left it in overnight then rinsed the next morning).  It's too friggin cold.  So the nights when I cowash, I apply the cell therapy to my scalp. Then I apply my leave ins and do whatever it is that I'm doing (flexi set, wrapping, etc).  

The past few times I've used it, I didn't bother to mist my scalp first.  I just apply it straight to my scalp, massage it in a lil then wrap my hair up or whatever.

I've had no probs so far.  My scalp is itching and tingling so I'm thinking SOMETHING is happening.  

I called Carlee and talked to her over the phone for a while.  She says that she's left it in days at a time and had no probs.  She said that the longer you can leave it in and the more your scalp absorbs the product, the better your results will be.  

Just giving my experience, etc.


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm leaving it in on dry hair too, Kels - I don't/won't get my hair wet erryday. So far, I've only used in on my hairline - I'll get into the rest of my head tomorrow...


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 5, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> I'm leaving it in on dry hair too, Kels - I don't/won't get my hair wet erryday. So far, I've only used in on my hairline - I'll get into the rest of my head tomorrow...



I put it on dry sometimes, too.  I have been misting for the most part, though. I think it might be working. I won't be comparing for a while yet, though. I do have the tingles and itchies, sooo...I will say that my hair looks and feels a lot stronger and healthier. My boyfriend and coworkers have been commenting and questioning me about it. We'll see.


----------



## CocoGlow (Mar 15, 2008)

I told myself I was not going to buy another gorwth aid but WOW...you all are really getting to me AGAIN

Ok I want to try out the Mega-Tek cheaper version...I don't know if I can afford the Ovation..

*Is anyone just using the Mega-Tek w/ amazing results?*

*Is anyone else using the Avocado Mist or any of the detanglers w/ good results?*

Thanks


----------



## RZILYNT (Mar 15, 2008)

I have them both and I don't feel any difference in the Mega-tek vs the OT. The Avocado Mist, I used it on dry hair and didn't like it. But I used it as one of my leave ins after my wash and conditioning and with the uhmm...other  products that I have for leave ins too....I will keep using so that I can get the benefit of using both products.

I hope this was helpful. But you probaly only need to use the Mega tek or OT to get the growth result.

RZ~


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 15, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> I told myself I was not going to buy another gorwth aid but WOW...you all are really getting to me AGAIN
> 
> Ok I want to try out the Mega-Tek cheaper version...I don't know if I can afford the Ovation..
> 
> ...


 
I'm using just the MEga-Tek - can't tell if my results are amzing yet, though....


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Mar 15, 2008)

The Avocado Mist is great for wash n' gos - it has left my hair soft and moisturised all winter!


----------



## natieya (Mar 26, 2008)

natieya said:


> Hmm, I have hard water. I'm always looking for something to help. Thanks for this.


 
Ok, I've looked all over Eqyss's website. Where is the hard water hair treatment stuff?erplexed


----------



## Prettypsych (Mar 31, 2008)

Bumping for growth and thickness updates...

Your growth and thickening was amazing, Sareca! Has anyone else seen the same results? I just ordered and can't wait to start. I'm just curious about what others are experiencing, too...


----------



## mstaiti (Mar 31, 2008)

shakesha22 said:


> Bumping for growth and thickness updates...
> 
> Your growth and thickening was amazing, Sareca! Has anyone else seen the same results? I just ordered and can't wait to start. I'm just curious about what others are experiencing, too...


 
I want to see but the password isn't working!


----------



## carletta (Mar 31, 2008)

ANYMORE RESULTS ???????????????


----------



## RZILYNT (Apr 1, 2008)

carletta said:


> ANYMORE RESULTS ???????????????


 

I am not sure how to post a thread into this message, but there is a thread already on this challenge entitled Ovation Megatek. You will find all of the updates in there for the  Eqyss line.... 

RZ~


----------



## tt8 (Apr 1, 2008)

*SARECA THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR WALKING OUT ON FAITH AND FINDING A NEW PRODUCT FOR ALL OF US TO BENEFIT FROM*. GIRL, I KNOW YOU TRYING TO GET BACK TO APL, BUT SHOOT WE MIGHTS BE BRA STRAP BY FALL


----------



## carletta (Apr 1, 2008)

for those of you  who have purchased this already how much did you pay for the ovation after the discount ???????????? ( how much is the discount 10-15-20 % ??? )


----------



## RZILYNT (Apr 2, 2008)

carletta said:


> for those of you who have purchased this already how much did you pay for the ovation after the discount ???????????? ( how much is the discount 10-15-20 % ??? )


 

I purchased the 3 bottle promotion for 56.00 with 10% off.
I then purchased the version for equines but much cheaper from this website:
http://equineusaonline.com/catalog/...id=70&osCsid=de30ffa8b5454271f01b4705e97a681b

I plan to continue using the Mega-tek. My personal use and experience with them both have been the same.  

BTW, I had contacted VP of Sales for Ovation and they said they created that product for the overwhelming response from people using Megatek to make a product specific for humans. 
So we now pay for marketing and packaging and I sure some other ingredients. He also says if Megatek is working for you then no reason to change to Ovation.

RZ~


----------



## sareca (Apr 2, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *SARECA THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR WALKING OUT ON FAITH AND FINDING A NEW PRODUCT FOR ALL OF US TO BENEFIT FROM*. GIRL, I KNOW YOU TRYING TO GET BACK TO APL, BUT SHOOT WE MIGHTS BE BRA STRAP BY FALL



Aww! That's so sweet


----------



## sareca (Apr 2, 2008)

RZILYNT said:


> I am not sure how to post a thread into this message, but there is a thread already on this challenge entitled Ovation Megatek. You will find all of the updates in there for the  Eqyss line....
> 
> RZ~





carletta said:


> ANYMORE RESULTS ???????????????



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=204301


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Apr 11, 2008)

Sareca, I tried to PM you but your box is full.

I went to look at your pictures but I can't see them.  They are just little boxes w the x's.  I also can't see them in your fotki.

WHERE CAN I FIND THEM?!?!?! (I'm psycho)


----------



## Priss Pot (Apr 14, 2008)

sareca said:


> It arrived yesterday and get this... you only use it once/week.  You apply it to your hair and scalp then leave it overnight and rinse in the morning. This 12oz bottle is gonna last a year at this rate and I don't have to remember to do it twice/day (or ruin my rollerset).
> 
> I'll post the ingredients later.
> 
> ETA: Deionized water, glyceryl sterate, steralkonium chloride, cetearyl alcohol (derived from palm oil), PEG-40 castor oil, cetrimonuim chlorid, hydrolyzed keratin, panthenol, tocopheryl acetate, DM DM Hydantion, methylparaben, prophlparaben, tetrasodium EDTA, fragrance


 
Throughout my past couple of years of non-stop ingredient label reading, those ingredients are not worth $56.  You can find a product w/ those ingredients for less than 1/4 the price.


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 14, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> Throughout my past couple of years of non-stop ingredient label reading, those ingredients are not worth $56.  You can find a product w/ those ingredients for less than 1/4 the price.



 MegaTek Rebuilder (the horse version) has almost the same ingredients, double sized bottle, half the price.


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Apr 14, 2008)

sareca said:


> :update:
> 
> It's my bday so I decided to straighten it early (i'm actually about 1.5 weeks early). My last relaxer was on Dec 20 so I should let it grow another 1.5 weeks for a fair comparison, but I have all the proof I need.
> 
> ...



Hey, does anyone know how to get these photo's to show


----------



## Aggie (Apr 26, 2008)

RZILYNT said:


> I purchased the 3 bottle promotion for 56.00 with 10% off.
> I then purchased the version for equines but much cheaper from this website:
> http://equineusaonline.com/catalog/...id=70&osCsid=de30ffa8b5454271f01b4705e97a681b
> 
> ...


Hey RZ, thanks for the link. I just created an account with them as they have all the Eqyss products that I want all on one site. Before, I had to order different products from 3 different sites to get all I wanted. I will use them next time and also shipping for me is cheap too.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 27, 2008)

Is anyone still using MN and BT with this?
If you are leaving it on your scalp after washing, do you also use a leave-in before or after?


----------



## RZILYNT (Apr 27, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hey RZ, thanks for the link. I just created an account with them as they have all the Eqyss products that I want all on one site. Before, I had to order different products from 3 different sites to get all I wanted. I will use them next time and also shipping for me is cheap too.


 
You are welcome!

I hope to post a progress pic soon in my siggy if I can get someone to take the pic. Not too bad I might say. I did get a small trim but I think I have some considerable growth.

RZ~


----------



## belleama (May 1, 2008)

sareca said:


> :update:
> 
> It's my bday so I decided to straighten it early (i'm actually about 1.5 weeks early). My last relaxer was on Dec 20 so I should let it grow another 1.5 weeks for a fair comparison, but I have all the proof I need.
> 
> ...


 
Can you put these pics back up so that I can see them or tell me where they are located? Please?


----------



## sareca (May 15, 2008)

belleama said:


> Can you put these pics back up so that I can see them or tell me where they are located? Please?



That's weird.  Where'd they go? 
Here's my latest one...




The rest are in my comparison All the pics from Dec 07 to Feb 08 are the result of ovation.


----------



## tt8 (May 16, 2008)

My hair is growing like a weed but I've unfortunately have had a lot of shedding. Being my Mother's child, I wasn't blessed with the thickest of tresses to begin with. PLEASE HELP! I heard some of you ladies put it on the actual length for thickness. Would you suggest this or what should I be doing now. (I figured out why I was shedding so much, I had a sneaky protein ingredient in my condish- had to stop all other protein & up moisture) How else can I get my hair thicker again


----------



## JustKiya (May 16, 2008)

tt8 said:


> My hair is growing like a weed but I've unfortunately have had a lot of shedding. Being my Mother's child, I wasn't blessed with the thickest of tresses to begin with. PLEASE HELP! I heard some of you ladies put it on the actual length for thickness. Would you suggest this or what should I be doing now. (I figured out why I was shedding so much, I had a sneaky protein ingredient in my condish- had to stop all other protein & up moisture) How else can I get my hair thicker again



A lot of the ladies have been talking about using a garlic shampoo to help reduce shedding....


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2008)

tt8 said:


> My hair is growing like a weed but I've unfortunately have had a lot of shedding. Being my Mother's child, I wasn't blessed with the thickest of tresses to begin with. PLEASE HELP! I heard some of you ladies put it on the actual length for thickness. Would you suggest this or what should I be doing now. (I figured out why I was shedding so much, I had a sneaky protein ingredient in my condish- had to stop all other protein & up moisture) How else can I get my hair thicker again


 
Hi tt8, I just sent you a pm.


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 15, 2008)

bumpinggggggggggggggggg


----------

